# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMs S4 pros/cons

## carter

Actually, to be quite honest, i haven't been able to really come up with too many cons... As far as i can tell, S4 is legal for research use, correct? No pins, no PCT required, as the pharmokinisis doesn't show any type of suppression or liver damage. I guess one con would be the chance of prostate enlargement if taken at a super high dose..and of course another con: can't seem to find it ANYWHERE! SARM-x or SARM xfactor certainly isn't the real deal, lol. The main question i want to clear up is what kind of GAINS are people seeing with S4 and at what dosage? 3mgs ed? 3mgs @ 4x ed?

----------


## OH REALLY

im at 150mg daily

----------


## sizerp

DAY-UM son, they are mad expensive at Ar-r .com

$125 for 90mg. That's insanity. Just get some Var instead. :P

----------


## OH REALLY

that would be 125$ a day if i got it from him

----------


## aestheticmind

> that would be 125$ a day if i got it from him


yeah, $4,500 for a 5 week cycle... that is INSANE. there has to be something off it can't be THAT expensive

----------


## OH REALLY

somthings not right maybe he is expecting people to do 3mg daily

----------


## sizerp

> somthings not right maybe he is expecting people to do 3mg daily


Yeah, maybe it's super concentrated?

----------


## OH REALLY

> Yeah, maybe it's super concentrated?


if its super concintrated it wouldnt be 3mg....3mg is 3mg

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Ohreally are those numbers true?... I was planning on buying but if that's de dose I think Id go for var that's a shit load of money could get me and my mom hgh

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> yeah, $4,500 for a 5 week cycle... that is INSANE. there has to be something off it can't be THAT expensive


You guys can't be serious?

Don't waste your money. Go buy a f***ing years supply of GH for god's sake!

----------


## bass

something is got to be wrong with these numbers, i was planning to make a purchase, and maybe do a 120mg a day for 4 weeks. but if this is true hell I’ll rather put that money down on a Harley! i don't mind spending $500 for 4 weeks, but $5000, that is insane....

----------


## OH REALLY

thats what it said on his site ... i dont know if he made a mistake or if thats what he dosed it at eather way im at 150mg daily and thats not even one bottle from him

----------


## aestheticmind

nevermind

----------


## crazy_rocks

> thats what it said on his site ... i dont know if he made a mistake or if thats what he dosed it at eather way im at 150mg daily and thats not even one bottle from him


Hi. this is what lion said.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=400325

----------


## Pac Man

How are you liking it at 150mg a day?
The visual sides were too much for me to handle honestly. I have to do allot of crap in the dark so walking around completely night blind wasn't acceptable.

----------


## OH REALLY

its nice but im going throw a pct right now with it and havent lost any size or streanght...

----------


## SkinnyMochaJoe

So just trawling the net for info and stumbled upon this summary of andarine (SARM s4) check out the last few lines of text.


Andarine (S-4) is an investigational selective androgen receptor modulator (SARM) for treatment of conditions such as muscle wasting, osteoporosis and benign prostatic hypertrophy,[1] using the non-steroidal androgen antagonist bicalutamide as a lead compound.[2] Andarine is an orally active partial agonist for androgen receptors. It is less potent in both anabolic and androgenic effects than other SARMs . In an animal model of benign prostatic hypertrophy, andarine was shown to reduce prostate weight with similar efficacy to finasteride, but without producing any reduction in muscle mass or anti-androgenic side effects.[3] This suggests that it is able to competitively block binding of dihydrotestosterone to its receptor targets in the prostate gland, but its partial agonist effects at androgen receptors prevent the side effects associated with the anti-androgenic drugs traditionally used for treatment of BPH.[4] Clinical development of Andarine has been abandoned, given in humans it results in a series specific toxic metabolite [5].

here's a link to the site if you want to check it out yourselves. 

http://www.selleckchem.com/products/Andarine.html

Also found info on a more promising sounding SARM called Ostarine and they had this to say about it:

Ostarine (GTx-024, MK-2866), a non-steroidal agent, is selective androgen receptor modulator (SARM) with anabolic activity. This agent is designed to work like testosterone , thus promoting and/or maintaining libido, fertility, prostate growth, and muscle growth and strength. Mimicking testosterone's action, this agent may increase lean body mass, thereby ameliorating muscle wasting in the hypermetabolic state of cancer cachexia. Ostarine has demonstrated promising results in Phase I and II clinical trials .

It's on the same site but here's the link anyway

http://www.selleckchem.com/products/...(MK-2866).html

Hope that was all helpful. SMJ

----------


## brad1986

the dosage on ar-r was a misprint. 50mg per day for 30 days ends up costing $175. I think lion changed it now so if you check our the s4 the dosage should make sense now

----------


## mike218

> So just trawling the net for info and stumbled upon this summary of andarine (SARM s4) check out the last few lines of text.
> 
> 
> Andarine (S-4) is an investigational selective androgen receptor modulator (SARM) for treatment of conditions such as muscle wasting, osteoporosis and benign prostatic hypertrophy,[1] using the non-steroidal androgen antagonist bicalutamide as a lead compound.[2] Andarine is an orally active partial agonist for androgen receptors. It is less potent in both anabolic and androgenic effects than other SARMs . In an animal model of benign prostatic hypertrophy, andarine was shown to reduce prostate weight with similar efficacy to finasteride, but without producing any reduction in muscle mass or anti-androgenic side effects.[3] This suggests that it is able to competitively block binding of dihydrotestosterone to its receptor targets in the prostate gland, but its partial agonist effects at androgen receptors prevent the side effects associated with the anti-androgenic drugs traditionally used for treatment of BPH.[4] Clinical development of Andarine has been abandoned, given in humans it results in a series specific toxic metabolite [5].
> 
> here's a link to the site if you want to check it out yourselves. 
> 
> http://www.selleckchem.com/products/Andarine.html
> 
> ...


Saw this site about a month ago and was thinking about getting some ostarine til i saw the price...mad expensive. Great info tho.

----------


## MAXIMA5

30-day supply at 50mg/day costs about $5/day. Not THAT expensive.

----------


## zoltans4

> 30-day supply at 50mg/day costs about $5/day. Not THAT expensive.


The website used to have it labeled wrong as $190 for 90mg or something like that, instead of 30ml.

----------


## noon

So this product would be goodwith for a pct . or perhaps run with a a more-traditional pct . Penny for your thoughts.

----------

